# Hello Kitty Sweater



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well since the knifty knitter sweater was not up to my liking I made this one for Bella.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

That is sooo cute! Great job..how did you stuck the hello kitty on it? is it one of those glue on patches?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's an iron on but I sewed it on the yarn would melt if I tried to iron it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's a pretty sweater, and the color is pretty too!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

that is just precious :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Ladies :wave: I plan to make her a pink one next  She has more clothes than I do.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooh i like that


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, that is soo cute. You could start a business, just sit and make sweaters all day! :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

lol that is the same color as I made for Flower. Yes I got a knifty Knitter for x-mas because of all of you lol.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I am so scared to get a knitter thingie....LOL

I can't do anything remotely close to sewing...I would be all thumbs...  

Maybe I'll hire someone to make me one and take all the credit.... :twisted: 

No seriously...I loveeee anything Hello Kitty...I simply adore Sanrio stuff...that sweater is adorable...I can't wait till I get my little girl in summer...  She will be a walking advertisement for Hello Kitty...and then Gizmo can wear Pochacco stuff... Ok I am rambling....

Good job :wave:


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Beautiful! I love Hello Kitty too & the colour aqua..I want to wear it!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

awww how cute! I love it!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

its so pretty. i'd love one like that for my tilly.
i cant knit sadly,wished i paid attention when my mum tried to teach me


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

It is verry nice,  , she is lucky


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks great Alisha! :wink: 

All of you are so talented!!


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG that is so cute I wish I knew how to knit a sweater for my chi she's so small that I really can't find sweater for her good job


----------

